# Bootcut Jeans



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know where to find good bootcut jeans in Dubai? I am tired of searching for it everywhere, all that's there in stores nowadays is skinny and slim types?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

You can find these in year 2002


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

And the years 2016, 2017 and 2018 at least. They are coming back. 


To the OP, I have actually seen them (for women) recently in at least one store. I'm sorry I can't remember which store off the top of my head, but if I do I will come back and let you know.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FourAgreements said:


> And the years 2016, 2017 and 2018 at least. They are coming back.  To the OP, I have actually seen them (for women) recently in at least one store. I'm sorry I can't remember which store off the top of my head, but if I do I will come back and let you know.


I think this gentleman asked the same on AUH forum. If it's for a lady, most fashion chains are stocking them again.


----------



## wkuser (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks to all for responding. They have gone and returned multiple times. The bad thing is that even straight types are not easy to find, and when available, are only in very limited colors/designs. Not everyone wants to wear only skinny types.

Do post in here if you can find it anywhere. By the way, this is for gentlemen.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Have you tried American Eagle? They usually stock boot cut jeans.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Try timberland in the outlet mall. I picked up a relaxed fit pair of jeans for 199 AED.


----------

